# UPDATE: Wrap Done! Thanks Shadow Graphics!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The wrap is finished. Due to poor lighting and inclement weather I was not able to get many beauty shots but wanted to get the pictures up. I will also be posting a how two sponsored by Shadow Graphics on applying graphics and lettering to your boat and or vehicle.

Cheers
Capt. Jan

-----------
Shadow Graphics
Boca Raton, FL
561.362.4604

[email protected]

shadowgraphicsone.com


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I usually like a plain boat but THAT IS SICK!!!!  


Great Job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow! Awesome stuff!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

LOOKS GREAT!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> I usually like a plain boat but THAT IS SICK!!!!
> 
> 
> Great Job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


This guy is awesome. Can't wait till he does mine.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice, Looking forward to upclose look at the Rally...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

> Very nice, Looking forward to upclose look at the Rally...


Saw his truck on Friday and it was really nice.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

That is cool looking. I really like the tarpon fly too. I wonder if I can get a wrap like that for the top of my head? :-?


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

yes.
might hurt taking it off :'(


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Allrighty then,
You've built it,
put it on wheels,
lit it up like a Christmas tree,
packed it full of goodies,
wrapped it like a present,
and are raffling it off!
And made the proceeds a great donation to a worthy cause.

Now, how are you going to top this next year? :-?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have to top this next year? :-[ ;D


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

design is done for the "09"
;D


----------

